# Little puppy -- Story of Coco



## afternoone (Jul 22, 2019)

One winter morning, six months ago, my grandfather got up at 6:00 a.m. for his usual morning run. This time there was something different; while running, he vaguely heard the cries of small animals, which seemed to be coming out from the small jungle next to him. So he followed the sound, opened the leaves and found a puppy that was crying to herself.

The puppy was not afraid, and approached my grandfather. The puppy was only about 10 days old, and we don’t know how she got lost.

Then my grandfather brought her home. When we saw her, our whole family was very excited, everyone couldn't wait to think about sending her things. My brother bought a bottle for milk, and my parents bought him a dog bed. Grandpa bought the dog food. And I bought a soopus collapsible dog bowl.











Every day grandpa takes care of her, bathes her and takes her out for a walk. They are definitely good friends.

Grandpa said it hasn't been many days since she been here. She has howled twice, and so I was worried she might be a wolf. Of course, it is now completely confirmed that she is a dog.

When she was two months old, this dog made a mess like a husky. However, Grandpa only had to correct her twice before she learned not to do it. ​

This dog is now 8 months old. She will bring the collapsible bowl that I gave her when she goes out. This is also a toy for her.


----------



## afternoone (Jul 22, 2019)

some friend ask where to find the bowl. 
here is the link:
amazon.com/Soopus-X-Collapsible-Feeding-Travel-Silicone/dp/B07T34XKL1


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Such a cute little puppy. Best of luck with her. And I like her bowl.


----------



## MargaretJavier (Nov 4, 2019)

Read guide for more help


----------

